# Tape worms



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

I have posted before about worms. My pup has tape worms. We have seen them, the vet has confirmed them. She was wormed 12 days ago by the lady who we got her from. She gave her something called Nemex. Obviously it doesnt kill tape worms and the vet looks at tape worms as not being that harmful. 
We were sitting on the floor playing with her and she kept scooting her butt on the floor. Next thing we know there is this white worm on the carpet and it was moving. So or course I did away with it. What worries me is how ofter this is happening and if it is happening in her crate while she is in there and we cannot catch it wouldnt it be just reinfesting her if she eats it?
I will call the vet tomorrow but has anyone else ever had this happen and if so what did you do?
She is on Albon for Coccidia and today her poop was almost normal looking and her energy is WAY up!

Leanne


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

LeeAnnBee said:


> I have posted before about worms. My pup has tape worms. We have seen them, the vet has confirmed them. She was wormed 12 days ago by the lady who we got her from. She gave her something called Nemex. Obviously it doesnt kill tape worms and the vet looks at tape worms as not being that harmful.
> We were sitting on the floor playing with her and she kept scooting her butt on the floor. Next thing we know there is this white worm on the carpet and it was moving. So or course I did away with it. What worries me is how ofter this is happening and if it is happening in her crate while she is in there and we cannot catch it wouldnt it be just reinfesting her if she eats it?
> I will call the vet tomorrow but has anyone else ever had this happen and if so what did you do?
> She is on Albon for Coccidia and today her poop was almost normal looking and her energy is WAY up!
> ...


I'm not positive how often you can de-worm a dog, but I would think if she has them that she needs to be de-wormed again. Hopefully someone will know how often you can de-worm them. Where did you get your dog from?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tapeworms are spread from fleas. Here is some general information about tape worms: Tape Worms - WebMD and VCA Tape Worm Overview

She needs to specifically be treated for tapeworms to treat them. They will not go away on their own. You can get tapeworm treatment at the vet. Nemex does not treat tapeworms.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Go to petco or petsmart, ask them what their best tapeworm treatment is. You want something with the active ingredient praziquantel. Dworm is the best choice if they have it. You treat, then follow up around 10 to 14 days with a second dose. But you need something for fleas too. That's how they get them. You can use a topical between the shoulder blades. But I'd get that from your vet. Some of the topicals don't work as well. Wash all her bedding and toys in hot water. Vacuum your entire home. You can put a flea collar in your vacuum bag or canister. Once done, dispose vacuum contents in a securely tight trash bag. You should see an improvement in days.


----------

